# Bellas Puppies (link)



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm putting the link up in case anyone would like to see them but i don;t want to offend anyone. They just look like they're sleeping  

The boy 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/chicrochetcrazy/Misc/bellababyboy.jpg

The girl 

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/chicrochetcrazy/Misc/bellasbabygirl.jpg


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow Alisha, they were beautiful  I love the little girl. I'm so sorry they didn't make it. Do you know why? I've heard of other puppies "not making it" but nobody ever really asks details about that sort of thing. Did you guys decide to name them? I hope you're feeling a bit better today but I know it will take some time.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Awwww, I'm truly sorry. There were beautiful and will be chi angels in heaven. I have tears in my eyes and feel sad. I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through... sending healing energy to you and your family. God Bless you all. {{{{{gentle hugs}}}}}


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Katie The first the boy was in the sack hubby tore it opened cleaned it's mouth out & rubbed it forever but nothing. The little girl came out legs first & Bella couldn't get her out fast enough hubby tried to gently pull but when she finally came out she was gone. I wished we would have gotten her a csection on friday.We could question ourselves forever but it won't change anything  

As far as the names I haven't decided We were going to name the girl Abby & the boy Gibson we may get another pup which I would probably use one of those names. So they may just stay our little Angels  Hubby buried them in the flower bed wrapped in a little gown I had crocheted for a baby burial gown & we put a little angel over the grave. The really hard thing is we're moving soon


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Try not to do the what-ifs. It will just be unbearable to keep reliving the situation. We know you did the best you could and loved them even though you didn't have time with them. RIP little babies 

I was hoping you were going to say you would be getting another pup. I think it's a good idea to save the names too, then the new one/s can be in memory of your little angels. And I think it's only right for them to be buried in their home. Just be sure to take some pictures of their grave so you can remember it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry for your lost. the little girl was very pretty. the male looked as if he was long haried


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the photos of the puppies. They were beautiful babies.

Alisha, I'm so sorry for your loss. We know you loved them, and how heart broken you are losing them. It's good that they are buried safely in your backyard. Rest in peace, sweet puppies.

We're here for you and your family. Please give Bella extra hugs from us.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh Alisha, they are beautiful little angels. I would not name them either. I would just call them my baby angels, I think!! You must be so sad. I hope you start to feel better soon. Fran.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Oh Alisha, I am so so terribly sorry. How is Bella doing? I agree with Katie, dont beat yourself up by thinking about 'what ifs', although I know that is easier said than done. 

I am so sorry honey, please consider yourself virtually hugged!  

x_


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they were beautiful alisha. 

i totally agree with katie don't dwell on the what ifs...it's so easy to say and so hard to do i know.

i'm so sorry you had to go through this. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, I lost a boy and girl from Mouse but were lucky enough for her to keep the 3rd one. It is so sad, there are really no ifs or buts things happen and we dont why.


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

They are beautiful. I'm so sorry they didn't make it. Give Bella extra hugs for me too.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

They were very beautiful Alisha.

I'm really sorry. I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you, but stop thinking about ifs. Concentrate on your beautiful Bella and the other chis. 
{{hugs}}


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss they were really beautiful pups rest in peace little angels and big hugs to your bella and family thinking of you all xoxox


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They both look beautiful........... when we rescued our late Chihuahua Penny she came to us already pregnant though no one knew til the actual birth, she gave birth to a singleton stillborn pup too, we called it Baby and also took some photos he too looked asleep, God bless all those little Angels waiting for us at Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone Todays a little better well now it is earlier I was a wreck  It's going to take some time for me to get over it. My kids are so upset too  Hubby is too but he's been busy working on the house & trying to be strong for me.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Oh bless their little hearts. This really brought a tear to my eye - thank goodness you have your other Chis to comfort you x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

They were beautiful.
Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Aww...I just now say this. I'm so sorry Alisha. They were beautiful babies. 

I agree...try not to dwell on the what-ifs. And I think it would be sweet too, if you got another pup & named them in their memory. Hope you're feeling better soon. Lots of hugs to everyone.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww they were precious . I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## PJP (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry......My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Alisha - but thanks for letting us see your pictures of the little Angels. Sending over lots of hugs from England.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you all so much ((hugs))


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Im sorry things didnt go as hoped and planned, *hugs* its terrible to loose such gorgeous babies, but like anything else, USE it, learn from it and try to move on in life with the knowledge you tried!

least now bella can focus on recouperating and getting her girly figure back


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about the loss of Bellas babies.... They are beautiful little chi angels now..... 

Nine


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you all : )


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Gotch Alisha i am sad i saw the photos of them precious baby chis.i really was lost to know that they have gone to the rainbow bridge.Please give Bella special cuddles,kisses,and hugs from us.Someday we will see all our past pets.I too have a chi buried in our backyard which i love so much it least you can cuddle with all your other chis.when i lost my chiquita i started locking my bedroom door i guess i felt unsecured without her.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

I am so sorry! I just read this today. I am sorry for your loss!! HUG!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Everyone  I'm sorry about all of your losses too  I don't think we ever get over losing a beloved pet we just move on. They would've looked like their Mom she was really dark sabled when she was a puppy. I keep saying they are with my Mom & Dad now They didn't know my dogs I got them after they both passed but I got my animal lover genetics from them


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They were indeed lovely babies Alisha. When Bu was born, he had a sister, but she didn't make it and it was so sad. It's still grievous to me. ((((((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww bless they were so gorgeous and what wonderful colours.
I know when Triny lost her pup it was heart breaking, and she had two that survived.
I am so so sorry but thanks for posting and we got a chance to see them.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Everyone  I wrote a little note on the angel over their grave it choked me up again & made me sad all over  At least I don't think about them all day now.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss  

They were both very beautiful, and it sounds like you did the best you can. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank Jessie


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow they were beautiful puppies.....So very sorry for your loss ((Hugs))


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Lil Bell


----------

